
"Host your own GitHub" using Gitlab and Dokku - technicalfault
http://blog.bytemark.co.uk/2014/05/23/deploy-gitlab-on-your-own-server-using-dokku
======
arpstick
Git does not require a singular centralized repository and embraces
decentralization. I like how hosting your own repository is embraced by the
overall design of git. "Host your own Github" should most definitely be the
norm vs having a github/sourceforge/google code that everyone relies on being
up. I wish that everyone running their own repositories while pulling directly
from others was the defacto standard, that way no one can use the excuse
"$repository / $service is down I'll submit it later".

~~~
welly
While I agree with the sentiment, I think having a centralised repository,
such as Github, creates a more social environment for sharing projects. If
everyone had their own "Github", I can imagine the sharing and collaboration
of open source projects would become more difficult to manage.

Unless of course there was a service that, while didn't host Git repositories,
did everything else that Github offers.

Unless there is?

~~~
pjc50
.. unless the social machinery were _also_ decentralised?

(To a certain extent, this is true of the environment git was born to serve,
Linux kernel development; the social environment was the linux-kernel mailing
list)

------
retrack
For those interested on an alternative Gitlab install, someone contributed
this using Vagrant and Puppet:
[https://community.exoscale.ch/compute/tutorials/devtools/dep...](https://community.exoscale.ch/compute/tutorials/devtools/deploy-
gitlab-on-ubuntu-1204-with-vagrant/)

Can be provisioned on any supported Vagrant destination, not only ours.

------
hazzardstrong
Why even use Dokku? There's an off-the-shelf Gitlab image on DigitalOcean that
works just great.

~~~
technicalfault
Not everyone trusts DigitalOcean for their hosting.

~~~
welly
Bitnami hosted on AWS? Or a Bitnami image hosted on your own server?

------
sytse
GitLab B.V. CEO here, please let me know if there are any questions.

~~~
ytch
I use Gitlab CE in my company, and it runs smoothly. Especially thanks for the
painless upgrade script.

I have one question about the UI, your default font color (light gray) and
size is sometimes too hard to read, could you add more themes to customize
them?

------
dewarrn1
I like the idea of hosting my own web-accessible repository, but am most
familiar with Mercurial. Does GitLab support non-Git repositories, or is there
an alternative that does?

~~~
sytse
RhodeCode supports both Git and Mercurial.

------
WorldWideWayne
Gitlab seems to be another one of those "half-open" source projects where an
arbitrary set of features is only available in the "Enterprise" edition. -
[https://www.gitlab.com/gitlab-ee/](https://www.gitlab.com/gitlab-ee/)

~~~
sytse
GitLab B.V. CEO here. You are correct that we have a community and enterprise
version of the software. The vast majority of features is available in the
community version [https://www.gitlab.com/gitlab-ce-
features/](https://www.gitlab.com/gitlab-ce-features/) and many organizations
run it with thousands of users.

~~~
WorldWideWayne
So, what is your policy for when a contributing developer sends you a pull
request that adds an enterprise edition feature to your community edition?

Ignore them?

